# Brussel Sprout Leaves?



## GB (Jun 24, 2005)

I am growing brussel sprouts in my garden right now and they seem to be doing well. They have these large beautiful leaves. I was wondering, can  these can be cooked up too?
They seem nice and luscious like collard greens.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm not sure GB, but I'd give it a try..Steam or saute them and see if they are too strong , I love BS just steamed with salt pepper and butter. Don't know why the leaves couldn't be used.

kadesma


----------



## GB (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks kadesma. I will try steaming them and see what happens


----------



## QSis (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi GB,

I found a couple of links that said the leaves of brussels sprout plants can be prepared like collards or kale.

Here's one of the links:  http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/plantanswers/vegetables/brus.spt.html

Lee


----------



## GB (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks QSis! That is some great info. Well I better start eating the leaves, because it sounds like I planted these at the worst possible time


----------



## Constance (Jun 25, 2005)

GB, if you'll notice, it takes brussels sprouts 120 days to mature...that's four months. Here, our average first killing frost is Oct. 15, so we have to get them in the ground by the end of May or so. Just keep them watered, well fed and dusted, and be patient. The sprouts have the best flavor after frost, and you should be able to pick them well through Thanksgiving.


----------



## GB (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks Constance!

I am pretty new to gardening so this is all pretty much Greek to me. When you say to keep them dusted, what exactly do you mean?


----------



## buckytom (Jun 25, 2005)

gb, brussel sprouts actually taste better after cooler weather has set in, especially after a light frost, so i'm guessing you should be right on target for septembah haavesting up there in mass.  they grow a very shallow root ball (relative to the size of the plant), so be careful to keep them well watered but not drowning. also, they require a lot of nitrogen (it's a green plant. all things green need lots of N), and from what i've read, boron. try using a fish emulsion fertilizer.
while it's growing, watch out for problems with aphids, cabbage worms, and powdery mildew.
there's lots of nasty chemicals out there like permethrin or sevin to get rid of the bugs, but i prefer to use my own organic cocktail of hot peppers and tobacco (the little bit left from a spent cigarette). it has to be applied often to be effective. also, a good blast of cold water from the hose will wash many of them away each day. 
for the powdery mildew, sprinkle the plants with sulfur. it will retard the growth of leaf molds and fungi.


----------



## GB (Jun 25, 2005)

Great info! Thanks BT!

I read somewhere that ash is good for gardens too. I hope I read that right because I saved all the ash from my wood stove this winter and mixed some into the garden as I was prepping it to be planted. Anyone know anything about this?

I originally heard about ash specifically for roses. I bought (actually my daughter bought) a rose bush for mommy for mothers day and I put a shovel full of ash in the hole I dug for the rose bush. I am pretty sure I also read about it for the garden so I hope this is right. The garden looks awesome so far (except for some of my basil) so I am not too worried


----------



## buckytom (Jun 25, 2005)

here ya go dude!!

http://www.emmitsburg.net/gardens/articles/frederick/2004/ashes.htm
it's important to check the pH of your soil before adding anything when planting. you may have a soil pH of 7.0 already, in which adding ash would be overkill.


----------



## GB (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks again man. That link helped a lot. I think I am pretty safe with what I have done it looks like. Time will tell though.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 25, 2005)

de nada. i hope mommy's present grows big beautiful flowers...


----------



## GB (Jun 25, 2005)

I hope so too. Rachel wanted to get her a present she could enjoy for a long long time. Hopefully this rose bush will last as long as we live here.


----------



## Constance (Jun 25, 2005)

I use Dipel for dusting cole crops. It is bacterium thurengenisis, which is harmless to humans, but paralizes the worm's stomachs and they starve to death. 
Buckytom, I have heard of your organic cocktail, but have never tried it. From what I understand, it also discourages rabbits and deer.
My Grandma used to make her own lye soap, and after washing clothes or scrubbing the floor, she dumped the soapy water on her garden plants and never had a problem with bugs. 
They make a product called "Insecticidal Soap" that I used to use in the greenhouse, but it's not the same thing. I had to pay hazardous shipping charges to UPS when I ordered it, so it's obviously not grandma's lye soap. 
I think you can still buy lye soap from organic catalogues and the like.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 25, 2005)

constance, have you ever heard of neem oil?

i read about it a few years ago. it was supposed to be the next great thing in organic pesticide, but i have yet to see it for sale in the states.


----------



## Constance (Jun 26, 2005)

No I haven't...I've been out of the business for 5 years now, but I'll check it out on the web.


----------

